# Mercedes S350- livingroom on wheels!



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Its not common for a car to receive a present on its birthday, but this one was offered a detailed when it turned 1 year old (07/2009- 07/2010). Unfortunatly for us, altough the owner already treats it according to our rules, a couple of weeks before the car had to go to Mercedes for a service, and...well, you´ll see the result later...


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Perfect sun bursts coming off a finish say plenty! Looks beautiful and obviously the paint is now perfectly leveled and corrected!


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

The first time we saw the car, in February, it was looking rather good but after 3 washes and a "paint correction" at Mercedes (where he had a bumper painted...), it looked like this...










Many scratchs










The wheels where regularly inside and out, we had only to remove some tar due to lack of protection.










And here´s one of the Mercedes boys highlights...if they have to paint the bumper, why the hell mess with the wood???



















For a one year old car, I have seen worst paint conditions.










A nasty surprise, fortunatly the screw was not not big...










Started with the wheels, cleaned with Bilberry's and protected with Poorboy's Wheel Sealent



















Of course, the wheel arches where also cleaned ( 1Z Carstar) and dressed ( Megs Hyperdressing)










Looking better already!










Paint correction time.










Some more severe paint defects...










Some spots you sometimes dont dry right...










Here we have a before and after...










The headlights where not that bad, but some deep scratches here only corrected with extra effort.










This was how they looked like in the end.










The rear bumper...very bad shape!










Here and there...










The famous, or notorious wood, I guess with 3D glasses we would have a clear view...










After the correction...loooking much better, woukdnt you agree?










A before of the wood, but in other angle...










And after.



















Some parts where taken out, so we could work easily.



















One final before...










And after...



















We didnt't forget the door handles...



















Nor the B pillar trim.



















After the paint correction, washed and cleaned and already inside the garage.










It looks much better now, doesnt it?





































We never forget the exaust pipes ends ;-)










The star had lost its shine...










But after polished with Autosol...










Well, im out of imagination for write ups(lololol) at the moment so...show off time!


































































































































































































































The LSP was Swissvax Concorso, after trying this wax its not esay find anything better...










And thats all folks, as usual ready for your comments/advices/ sugestions.

Cheers!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I spoke too soon, lovely work and attention to detail!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice work, I like the attention paid to the smaller parts of the detail

Baz


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lovely attension to detail. Such a glossy finish!


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

2 words: Pure Perfection :thumb:


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Lovely, must be one epicly awesome job to detail cars in the sunshine! especially with a decent unit. Dream job!


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

Great work dude! Nice motor too )


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning! Its not the smallest car to work on either!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Enjoyed the write up fella

And the result's are superb:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks sweet, there's not much better looking than a freshly corrected black car


----------

